# Spencer's Coupons - I see 20%; do they ever have 30% off coupons?



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Spencer's has an offer good through Monday for orders including one item included in their Halloween category. The offer is $10 off $40, $15 off $50, or $25 off $75; plus free shipping on orders over $30 when you apply code WHERE.

I didn't see fog machines listed under their Halloween category, but they did list fake blood for $1.99 that you could use to qualify for the offer.

Also, they have the jumping spiders if anyone is interested. You could get 2 for $80, get $25 off and free shipping.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

lbc said:


> Spencer's has an offer good through Monday for orders including one item included in their Halloween category. The offer is $10 off $40, $15 off $50, or $25 off $75; plus free shipping on orders over $30 when you apply code WHERE.
> 
> I didn't see fog machines listed under their Halloween category, but they did list fake blood for $1.99 that you could use to qualify for the offer.
> 
> Also, they have the jumping spiders if anyone is interested. You could get 2 for $80, get $25 off and free shipping.


Thanks lbc. Ended-up buying the 700 watt Spencer's fogger a few weeks ago, in-store, using a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought Spencer's owned Spirit. It would surprise me if they offered bigger discounts than Spirit.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Col. Fryght said:


> I thought Spencer's owned Spirit. It would surprise me if they offered bigger discounts than Spirit.


Yep, looks like Spirit is a seasonal manifestation of Spencer's--with the owners of Spencer's being an investment firm, evidently:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_Gifts

One thing I've noticed, specifically regarding foggers, is that Spencer's carries some models Spirit does not; and vice-versa.


----------



## smac001 (Oct 12, 2014)

nice coupon ..


----------

